
Ask HN: Ethical advertising platform? - wofo
I would like to monetize a website through advertising, but am unsure on how to proceed. My main concern is that I don&#x27;t want to cooperate with such a disgusting industry.<p>Do you have any experience with advertising platforms that take privacy of users seriously?
======
dhruvkar
Have you considered rolling out your own?

I.E. contact companies that would be a good fit for your website, work to
build ads with them, and charge them a premium for a highly relevant audience?

I'll be attempting this in the next 6 months. I plan on:

\- having 6-10 ad spots on the site \- charging a flat fee per week \- placing
a company's ads in ALL the ad spots for the weeks they pay for. \- working
with advertisers to make static ads with minimal images, fit the aesthetic of
the site.

No idea how this work and it'll be a good amount of work. But I think it'll be
better for users as well advertisers.

------
whatthecrep
If you want to monetize your website by selling advertising, you have 2 main
routes:

1) work with an SSP (supply side platform) that will help you sell your
inventory, manage your tags, manage your yield, etc. It'll help you make your
inventory available to a lot of advertisers. It has a cost and you don't have
full control over what type of ad is displayed on your site. Example of SSP:
Appnexus, DFP, OpenX, RhythmOne, Sovrn, etc.

2) Directly upload tags from advertisers onto your website. It can be time-
consuming, may require infrastructure investment, needs sales team

As far as privacy goes, it depends on what you consider as a matter of
privacy. Most likely your advertisers will want to fire pixels on your page to
capture information on users, check that traffic is human traffic, etc.
Publishers will also want to capture user data as a way to value their
inventory more.

Hope that helps.

------
Gustomaximus
What specifically do you find unethical? This might help people guide you.
What is unethical for you, may not be for someone else.

And the obvious option is to have companies you are comfortable with directly
sponsor or buy placement in ways you are comfortable with.

~~~
anonyx69
I think OP probably just doesn't understand how ad tech works.

